# Solved: Adobe Reader Error - Raise without handler???



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

I suddenly have this error when i try to open a PDF. 
Its the second time i have this problem. Last time i unninstalled all Adobe stuff with Revo and reinstalled it again but isnt there another solution?

Thanks.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Need to find out what is causing the Program to get clobbered and must be removed and then reinstalled. 

I see many cases of this doing a Google and they all have one or more of the following installed:
Safari 3.1.1 
Acrobat 8.1.2 
PitStop 7.5.2 

Do you have any of these?

Current version of Adobe reader is 11.0.2


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

I got rid of Adobe years ago and use only pdf xchange:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/PDF-XChange_Viewer_d7423.html


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

> I see many cases of this doing a Google and they all have one or more of the following installed:
> Safari 3.1.1
> Acrobat 8.1.2
> PitStop 7.5.2
> ...


ive seen alot ofcases aswell in google but no solution..
I indeed have Adobe Reader 11.0.02 installed. But none of those three programs. Adobe AIR was installed.. tried uninstall that one but didnt help. i did not install anything, it just happend :/



> I got rid of Adobe years ago and use only pdf xchange:


I removed Adobe and installed the program u mentioned. Looks nice.. 
Thanks


----------

